# Decided to do my first ever amateur comp NABBA in 2 weeks



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

I know this is real short notice but i think it will be good for me to get in at the deep end. Been cutting for a while now but not sure if i can make it lean enough over the next 2 weeks. Your opinions and recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I do not have a trainer or a comp prep person so a total NEWB.

Photos below are from today. i am 92.5 kg in the morning and 5.11" tall, was thinking about entering first timers or over 40's as i am 44. Please try and keep it constructive. Thanks guys.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cracking nick mate, go for it.... over 40's i'd say though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going so far from what i can see mate...another for the over 40 club :thumb:

Good luck if you do the show


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Based on these photos, you should do yourself proud. Good luck with the show & let us know how you got on.

Where are you from & where is the show at?


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good mate, any photos of your wheels?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Thanks buddy, I appreciate your positive comments. I don't know If i should cut out all my carbs now or wait another week. scared of losing more mass. what are your thoughts?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Based on these photos, you should do yourself proud. Good luck with the show & let us know how you got on.
> 
> Where are you from & where is the show at?


i am from the South coast but living working and training in Donny. the comp is in Donny.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

MusclesBound said:


> Looking good mate, any photos of your wheels?


I take it you mean my legs and not my Audi? Gona shave em down tonight and ill take some. Bit monkeefied at the mo so you wont see much!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking awesome mate! I think over 40's too.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking awesome mate! I think over 40's too.


Cheers bud, I thought that but the woman taking the bookings thought it would be a busy group.

Come on guys What should i be doing with my diet? Also should i train right up until the comp or rest or what? Help!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I havnt done a comp mate so cant advice on that but i have done a comp prep before just to see what its like and i trained up to the made up comp date and switched the last three days to all over body workouts to deplete the muscles and then when i introduced sugary carbs the last two days i look mega full along with the water manipulation.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Naneek said:


> I take it you mean my legs and not my Audi? Gona shave em down tonight and ill take some. Bit monkeefied at the mo so you wont see much!


Lol, yeah. If your legs match your upperbody you could do some damage!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep on the same carbs until a week before then drop them for 4 days, drink 8lts water a day and do full body workouts everyday (plenty of volume to deplete every last bit of glucose/glycogen in your body) then 3 days out start cutting your water and have high carb/low protein meals, 18hr before the show stop all fluids except sips of dry white wine and get some aquaban from boots take them 3 times a day for the final 3 days also (diuretic) should be good to go then mate.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Keep on the same carbs until a week before then drop them for 4 days, drink 8lts water a day and do full body workouts everyday (plenty of volume to deplete every last bit of glucose/glycogen in your body) then 3 days out start cutting your water and have high carb/low protein meals, 18hr before the show stop all fluids except sips of dry white wine and get some aquaban from boots take them 3 times a day for the final 3 days also (diuretic) should be good to go then mate.


Cheers bud, been told to drink lots before and stop 18 hrs before but never to start to cut it out 3 days before. Ill give it a whirl, sounds like a thirsty time!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skiiny git !!

I must learn to control my jealousy...

Looking fu*king AWESOME mate, well done and respect to you in the highest order...

Gonna direct some of the young uns to this thread.... show them how its done !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Sorry i cant help you with the comp never competed before mate..

..but just wanna agree with the other lads mate you look awesome now and if the advice above work and you can come in looking even more cut but real full..

then surely you gotta be in with a shout!

Top respect for the dedication mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Naneek said:


> Cheers bud, been told to drink lots before and stop 18 hrs before but never to start to cut it out 3 days before. Ill give it a whirl, sounds like a thirsty time!


No mate start cutting it down from 3 days out and then stop 18hrs before, 3rd day out 6lts, 2nd day 4lts and 3rd day 2lts before stopping. Worked for me mate. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

big silver back said:


> No mate start cutting it down from 3 days out and then stop 18hrs before, 3rd day out 6lts, 2nd day 4lts and 3rd day 2lts before stopping. Worked for me mate. :thumb:


BSB stick your latest pic up on here will you please,looking huge and awesome


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Do your legs match the upper half?

Have you switched to short esters and have winny available?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

kgb said:


> Do your legs match the upper half?
> 
> Have you switched to short esters and have winny available?


What would switching to short esters do over long esters?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

kgb said:


> Do your legs match the upper half?
> 
> Have you switched to short esters and have winny available?


Still on long easters, tren and test. on t3, t4 and var. got winny here yes but unopend! ill Post some pics of the undercarriage now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

look fantastic bud, good luck with the comp :thumbup1:


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Legs Defiantly look weaker i think. Just had a posing lesson and can now make them look a lot better.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Had a posing lesson today and bloody he'll. Exhausting. Did go after the gym mind but got DOMS I'm my ass.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

looking great fella....just keep what you're doing and treat the first show as a learning experience.

good luck!!


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> lookin well bud, i'll keep a look out for ya as i'm goin 2 watch this event. good look.


Thanks for your support fella.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

coflex said:


> looking great fella....just keep what you're doing and treat the first show as a learning experience.
> 
> good luck!!


Exactly my thoughts chap. I'm going to do my best and then put some size on over the winter. Come back next year and try to do some real damage.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

started to carb deplete now and water up, Its amazing how hungry you get and fast without any carbs! Seeing some crazy cuts coming on. My calf yesterday morning.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Naneek said:


> started to carb deplete now and water up, Its amazing how hungry you get and fast without any carbs! Seeing some crazy cuts coming on. My calf yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 64118


Damn mate, looking freaky...good going :thumbup1:


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Last day on De-Carb and water today. yeh ha. bring on the carbs and im sick of drinking and pi55ing. Planning to carb up on brown rice and sweet potato. any other advice guys?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Any advice on the carb up. Please guys


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I carb up on sweet potato and rice cakes the day before and fast sugars on the day mate, no bloat and more vascularity. Dont forget to have a high fat meal the night before also, steak and chips usually for me.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> I carb up on sweet potato and rice cakes the day before and fast sugars on the day mate, no bloat and more vascularity. Dont forget to have a high fat meal the night before also, steak and chips usually for me.


Thanks buddy. Need every bit of size i can muster, feeling skinny next to some guys.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You look really good mate. I agree with you, your legs could do with more mass but thats the only thing I can see to mention - you look awesome and dude at 44... that takes the **** out of us young pups.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> I carb up on sweet potato and rice cakes the day before and fast sugars on the day mate, no bloat and more vascularity. Dont forget to have a high fat meal the night before also, steak and chips usually for me.


The show is at 4pm what would you eat on the day other than fast sugars. Turkey and sweet pot as normal or run empty other than sweeties?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just read your thread pal, top job, you look mint, nice one and good luck with the comp 

Joe


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Mate you look awesome! Hope the comp goes well. Looking forward to seeing some comp pics. Good luck.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Naneek said:


> The show is at 4pm what would you eat on the day other than fast sugars. Turkey and sweet pot as normal or run empty other than sweeties?


To be be honest you can eat anything the day of the show, dont think you'll have enough time to spill over the only thing i worry about is bloating. When you wake in the morning get some dry oats and banana in you, it helps to dry out and then every hr or so some rice cakes and choc spread. Protein isnt the issue on the day you just wanna be full and vascular. Dont forget keep sipping dry wine throughout the morning and when you start pumping up drink a can of coke and have half a viagra if you can get one. Sugar is the key mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck mate, hope everything goes well for u. I will be keeping an eye on this thread, btw ur looking spot on mate. Take silver backs advice, hes the man in the know.

Silver back - has there ever been any 'accidents' on stage from the half a viagra?? (seriously curious)


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Not that i know of, i didn't have energy for that myself!! But it could happen :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Not that i know of, i didn't have energy for that myself!! But it could happen :laugh:


LOL, i suppose your that fatigued that it wouldnt happen :lol: just thought id ask


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking really good mate


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

looking awesome man, good luck!


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> To be be honest you can eat anything the day of the show, dont think you'll have enough time to spill over the only thing i worry about is bloating. When you wake in the morning get some dry oats and banana in you, it helps to dry out and then every hr or so some rice cakes and choc spread. Protein isnt the issue on the day you just wanna be full and vascular. Dont forget keep sipping dry wine throughout the morning and when you start pumping up drink a can of coke and have half a viagra if you can get one. Sugar is the key mate.


Why V? scares me as i get hard in a draft! although the way i am feeling right now i couldnt be ****d! Jeees this is draining!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Naneek said:


> Why V? scares me as i get hard in a draft! although the way i am feeling right now i couldnt be ****d! Jeees this is draining!


You get more vascularity and a better pump with it but if you dont fancy it extremes liquid fury is also very good


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

cheers ill give it a whirl if i can get one


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking great mate, best wishes for the comp!

I find AAKG gives me a huge lasting pump! Never taken Viagra though!


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

cheers ill give it a whirl if i can get one


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

strangely my work college had a Kamagra in his wallet 100mg tab. this is generic Viagra. Is the dose still 1/2 ie 50mg. don't want to be having an accident with the little muscle on stage. lol :rolleye:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking awesome mate, I take it you're doing the show in Doncaster on saturday? I'll be there watching a couple of my mates in the first timers.

The half the Kamagra should be fine and don't worry about gettin "Excited" on stage, that will be the last thing on your mind up there.


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck man all the best for the show =D!

Keep us posted on how you do, your looking good mate =)

chris.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Well all went well, I feel I was almost at my best for the show, I think i started carbing back up to late and was not as full as i could be. Forgot a bit of my routine but carried on regardless. Held my own in a large field of 15. the standard was incredible for first timers. i should have done the over 40's but hay ho. I didn't get placed but got brought back up twice for comparisons. was definitely a good experience. In hind sight i think i should have waited until i got to 105kg or so as most of the competitors were much shorter and had been building for a long time. The kid that won is in incredible shape. should with the Brits i reckon. Here are a few pics on me on the day.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics naneek, great effort for such a short preparation time.

How did you find the overall experience? Will you be competing again? What tips did you find worked well and anything else you would have done differently?

Cheers


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

over all the experience was one i would not have wanted to miss out on. The prep is tough and your body gets seriously messed up. On the day i didnt know if i was up or down. Posing was my weakest part as i had not had enough practice and here is where i let myself down badly. My prep was almost perfect condition wise and the tips and tricks from BSB (respect) worked a treat, I had veins on my veins.

Things i would do differently. Hmm. I think that 2.5 weeks is way too little time to get properly organised and trained for stage. I would practice posing until i could pose perfectly without looking in the mirror every time and this has to be muscle memory. I would also have gone in a stone heavier as at 6" and 92.5 kg i am too small. Still only done 1 cycle in my life so what do you expect. I would have hung around a real muscle gym much more and made the effort to drive the extra 10 miles for the experience of the other guys. short of that not a lot else to say really other than a huge thanks to all the guys here on the forum and especially those that have given good sound advice on cycles and prep. Much respect to you all.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

What silver back says ( in the first page) o would opt for the over 40s. The first timers can be more demoralising as you get real beasties in that line up dont be fooled by the 'first timers' rhetoric- they are a good standard


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^ ooops fail- i didnt read the end , you have already done it. Looked good mate- respect.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

You look brilliant mate, and your first outing!!! condition looks banging, deffo think you would have done better in the o'40's but head down there's plenty more shows coming up!!! congrats :thumb:


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> You look brilliant mate, and your first outing!!! condition looks banging, deffo think you would have done better in the o'40's but head down there's plenty more shows coming up!!! congrats :thumb:


Thanks Buddy, your help and advise has been very well received. very strange phenomenon has occurred and i wondered if you experience the same. i didn't drop much weight for the last 2 1/2 weeks. was running at 92.5 kg hot or cold. I trained hard and heavy until the last week and then all over body workouts everyday for the last week. stopped 2 days before the comp and rested. After the comp i ate **** loads of what ever i wanted basically High carb high fat foods. no real sh1t but stuff i normally would not eat and bam! Huge Huge gains. My whole body in 48 hrs increased in mass and my dry morning empty weight went from 92.5 to 97kg. By Monday breakfast 36 hours after the comp i was back on my regular chicken and sweet potato 3000 cal a day diet and the weight and size has stuck! no fatter or water but just seem to be inflated to a higher pressure.

you had anything like this?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Naneek said:


> Thanks Buddy, your help and advise has been very well received. very strange phenomenon has occurred and i wondered if you experience the same. i didn't drop much weight for the last 2 1/2 weeks. was running at 92.5 kg hot or cold. I trained hard and heavy until the last week and then all over body workouts everyday for the last week. stopped 2 days before the comp and rested. After the comp i ate **** loads of what ever i wanted basically High carb high fat foods. no real sh1t but stuff i normally would not eat and bam! Huge Huge gains. My whole body in 48 hrs increased in mass and my dry morning empty weight went from 92.5 to 97kg. By Monday breakfast 36 hours after the comp i was back on my regular chicken and sweet potato 3000 cal a day diet and the weight and size has stuck! no fatter or water but just seem to be inflated to a higher pressure.
> 
> you had anything like this?


Every time mate, its your muscles sucking up the carbs, plus the rebound of the dehydration. Brilliant aint it!!


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well done mate, good luck for future plans mate =)

chris.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Every time mate, its your muscles sucking up the carbs, plus the rebound of the dehydration. Brilliant aint it!!


Bloody amazing my strength has gone through the roof, Need to get some bigger bells in the gym. :2guns: guns are huge! my training partner cant keep up no more.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Would be interesting if you started a journal,to see how you progress from here and to see what you have planned next.....


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Not a bad shout that. I'll get something up when I get 5 but in summary I intend to put 10kg min lean size on before I think about shows again. At 92 kg I am just too small. I think 105 kg cut down is the minimum I should show at. Lots of work to do but I have been taken under the wings of some world class pros. So I should have lots of inside tips to share.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

forgot about this thread, well done, u looked awesome glad it was a good experience for u!


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Cheers buddy.


----------

